
Show HN: Nomul – Craft bit ops for const integer multiplications(emscripten) - Brightwise
http://www.brightwise.de/nomul/nomul.html
======
Brightwise
Tool to craft an expression of bit operations (add, sub, shift, neg) which is
equivalent to an integer multiplication by any given int64 constant.

Basically playing compiler here, for a hypothecial ISA which has no <mul>
instruction. Made in a day just for fun.

